# 2010 Q7 TDI on order



## tarsands (Jun 12, 2009)

If any of you were wondering when you can get a facelifted Q I just ordered mine to be built July 13. Does anyone have one yet ? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Audi2010 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Q7 TDI on order (tarsands)*

When you ordered one did they tell you how much it's going to cost are you buying or leasing it


----------



## tarsands (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Q7 TDI on order (Audi2010)*

I don't have a price yet. They expect no significant increase from '09. If there is I can walk.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Q7 TDI on order (tarsands)*

did you walk?


----------



## tarsands (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Q7 TDI on order (tcardio)*

No, the Canadian prices didn't change. It should be delivered next week.


----------

